# R5 small green dot to comfirm focus dropped?



## Kiton (Aug 20, 2020)

On the 5d 4, there was a small green dot to confirm focus when in single shot mode, am I going blind or was this dropped with the R5?

It makes no sense they would do away with it, so I am assuming I missed it in settings?



thanks,


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 20, 2020)

@Kiton what focus type are you using? 

I am running the stupid 60 Picture in 60mins test on mine at moment but when it is done I will have a poke around.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 21, 2020)

Doesn't the focus point turn green in single point single shot? It turns blue in servo mode. Thats how my R works, I think the R5 is the same.


----------



## mkamelg (Aug 21, 2020)

He probably meant the dot visible in the lower right corner of the OVF, which is not available in Canon's EVF displays.



http://blogdozack.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/CANON_EOS_5D_MARKIV_21_OVF.jpg


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 21, 2020)

mkamelg said:


> He probably meant the dot visible in the lower right corner of the OVF, which is not available in Canon's EVF displays.
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogdozack.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/CANON_EOS_5D_MARKIV_21_OVF.jpg


Yes, the focus point turns green instead. That could not happen with a OVF, but it conveys the same information.


----------



## Kiton (Aug 22, 2020)

mkamelg said:


> He probably meant the dot visible in the lower right corner of the OVF, which is not available in Canon's EVF displays.
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogdozack.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/CANON_EOS_5D_MARKIV_21_OVF.jpg




Thanks for confirming.
I was sort of hoping for both, since I am so use to the green dot.
Seems to me the 5d 4 flashed red when it was sharp, but I may be wrong and I sold the 5d so I can't double check.


thank you guys,


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 22, 2020)

Kiton said:


> Thanks for confirming.
> I was sort of hoping for both, since I am so use to the green dot.
> Seems to me the 5d 4 flashed red when it was sharp, but I may be wrong and I sold the 5d so I can't double check.
> 
> ...


Yes, it flashed red but not in servo. You could not easily see the black focus points in darker areas. The EVF has a white lighted focus point that turns green or blue, its much better than those black ones. You can concentrate on keeping the subject under the focus point and still see it turn green. It goes back to white if focus is lost.


----------



## Kiton (Aug 24, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Yes, it flashed red but not in servo. You could not easily see the black focus points in darker areas. The EVF has a white lighted focus point that turns green or blue, its much better than those black ones. You can concentrate on keeping the subject under the focus point and still see it turn green. It goes back to white if focus is lost.



tanks!


----------

